# Sticky  Links to TSG SysInfo Utility



## Cookiegal

It's recommended that users download and run the TSG SysInfo Utility and post the resulting log in their initial post requesting assistance. The utility will produce a short report that gives basic information regarding the system that can be helpful in troubleshooting the issue. More information may be needed but it's a good place to start so we at least know the operating system as well as some of the hardware on the system.

Windows 7 and later (latest version downloads a file named tsginfo.exe):
https://tsg-static.s3.amazonaws.com/download/tsginfo.exe

Windows XP (older version downloads a file named SysInfo.exe):
https://tsg-static.s3.amazonaws.com/download/SysInfo-1004.exe

Click the link that corresponds to your operating system then click on "Save File". Go to where your downloads are located and double-click the file to run it. The report will appear on your screen. Copy and paste the results in your initial post.


----------



## flavallee




----------

